# crackers



## Battydora (Nov 7, 2008)

hello, does anyone know where or how I can get CRACKER SNAPS here in Spain?
Thanks. Dora


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Battydora said:


> hello, does anyone know where or how I can get CRACKER SNAPS here in Spain?
> Thanks. Dora



What are cracker snaps and where abouts are you???

Jo x


----------



## Battydora (Nov 7, 2008)

hello, Crackers are my all time favourite thing for xmas. in the Uk everyone knows about them, they are a tradition. basically its a cardboard tube wrapped prettily in coloured paper. the tube contains a small gift, hat and motto, BUT, the most important item is a cracker snap. this is a strip of cardboard with a friction spot in the middle, when the cracker is pulled, by 2 people, it makes a popping sound. A cracker without a snap is no fun. The problem is, although these are plentifull in the UK. They are not allowed to be posted, with all the new restrictions. So the only other option I have is to find them somwhere here in Spain. My thinking is, 
if you can buy fireworks, there is a chance I can get these We are in Extremadura. Dora


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, right, I know what you mean now.................................. no, I cant help you!!!!!LOL

Sorry

Jo


----------

